# A Schwinn that defies Schwinn rules...



## Greg M. (Mar 7, 2021)

What's one of the keys to Schwinn's success? Uniformity and keeping it simple. Like crank and bearing sets that will fit nearly every bike in the line up for many decades, from the 12" wheeled Lil' Tiger to the Autocycles. 
This 50's Pixie defies a lot of the usual rules which makes it an odd keeper for me.
Check out the 3 piece crank on this little guy with only plastic bushings for bearings. Other "different" things about this bike are the pedals with no bearings at all & how the fenders are riveted to the braces so close to the edge. 
This is also the only 16" Schwinn that came with a truss rod which mimics it's bigger siblings.  
Just trying to stir the pot and share an oddity.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2021)

That one is in excellent shape too. This must have been one of the first ones from 1957 or 58. I wonder if the head badge is original, those were issued on the lightweights and the Pixie started off as a 20" lightweight prior to these 16" models. Curious how easy the kickstand works, the sprag sure is recessed deep in that notch.


----------



## B607 (Mar 8, 2021)

At least you have the top bar that makes it a boys bike.  Those are usually missing.  Gary


----------



## Oilit (Mar 8, 2021)

Looking at the construction, if it didn't have the head badge I wouldn't know it's a Schwinn. No "electroforged" joints anywhere.


----------



## Sven (Mar 8, 2021)

Very cool. Nice shape


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 8, 2021)

> "That one is in excellent shape too. This must have been one of the first ones from 1957 or 58. I wonder if the head badge is original, those were issued on the lightweights and the Pixie started off as a 20" lightweight prior to these 16" models. Curious how easy the kickstand works, the sprag sure is recessed deep in that notch."




That is the correct original headbadge for this model & year bike. Check out the picture of another similar one I used for a donor as well as a NOS frame that have the same head badge. 
And as far as that kickstand... yes, it's a bear to move. No way any little kid would be able to move it!


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 8, 2021)

> Looking at the construction, if it didn't have the head badge I wouldn't know it's a Schwinn. No "electroforged" joints anywhere.




My point exactly! This is like no other Schwinn's like we are used to seeing. Aside from the headbadge, here are some other signs it's a Schwinn. Speaking of odd, how many other Schwinn's have the Schwinn name on the brake arm like this??


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 8, 2021)

Lots of later middle weights had that hub, German I believe....


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 8, 2021)

I would be willing to bet that bike was European made for the foreign market, and not made by Schwinn in the US. 
Shawn M.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 8, 2021)

The Schwinn Pixie | 1951 to 1985
					

Vintage Schwinn Pixie were made from 1951 to 1985. This page shows images and text from old catalogs of this classic bicycle.



					bikehistory.org
				




I'd like to get one of those 20" lightweights


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 8, 2021)

"I would be willing to bet that bike was European made for the foreign market, and not made by Schwinn in the US.
Shawn M."

The catalog pictures in the link above show this model was intended for the U.S. market from 1957 to 1959 
I definitely have the wrong grips on. Not sure if I should have the simple type grip or the fancy kind with the guards in front of the grips.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2021)

I think those BMX style grips were first used in 1960 when these started wearing chrome fenders. Here's the 59 image, and it has 4 holes in the chain ring.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2021)

Just came across Randy's that's for sale locally. It does have the winged badge also!    No white fender tips but has the same grips.


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 12, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Just came across Randy's that's for sale locally. It does have the winged badge also!    No white fender tips but has the same grips.
> 
> View attachment 1371364
> 
> ...



Nice find. Randy's bike ( now your's? ) appears to be a '59 and just as the catalog picture shows that you posted, no white fender tips but it does appear that there are faint traces of fender pinstripes on this bike? 
So, did you buy it??


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 12, 2021)

So looking at the three different examples once again ( because I'm a little slow! ) I also see that the "Randy" bike does not have the white accents on the front of the frame like my three and the one pictured in the catalog above. I wonder if those were the differences in the three different years? 
Question... what tires does the "Randy" bike have on it? Generic or Schwinn branded? 
Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2021)

I would think those "bolt together" bikes are built by some one else. They look a lot like Pal or AMF stuff. They are probably "Schwinn approved", but not exactly Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2021)

Greg M. said:


> Nice find. Randy's bike ( now your's? ) appears to be a '59 and just as the catalog picture shows that you posted, no white fender tips but it does appear that there are faint traces of fender pinstripes on this bike?
> So, did you buy it??




No not mine. Just came across the ad last night. A little later I came across another listing from the same seller. I believe Randy's has had some touch up paint added, rivets are painted. Here's the other one from the same seller. Note the fender braces, and Firestone tires. 





Hers............  https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/scottsdale-1950s-schwinn-16-pixie/7270558366.html

Randy's.............. https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/scottsdale-1950s-schwinn-16-bike/7280834217.html


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 12, 2021)

Interesting..
I believe the "Hers" bike has the correct grips but look at the one piece handlebars and neck like the later Pixies and Lil' Tigers. And yes, check out those flat fender braces! I have to wonder if they were replaced as it's missing the vertical brace on the rear fender.


----------



## Richard.Schwinn (Mar 13, 2021)

The joinery is quite interesting on this bike.  Rather than flash welding, this looks like induction brazing.  Induction brazing is similar to microwaving.  It uses a low temperature solder.  For a down tube to head tube joint they would have needed a big surface area - hence the odd shaping just like you see with the bottom bracket.  Induction brazing was used as the principal method of joining the top tube to the seat tube on the majority of Schwinn from the 1960's to the 80's.  I'm guessing it was to minimize the distortion of the seat tube with a process that could be highly automated.  Unlike the flash welded joints elsewhere, there wasn't a mechanized way to clean up the joint on the seat tube.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 13, 2021)

Great insight and information on that process. Thank you for sharing! 
I was looking to stir the pot, and I guess that's what I've done. 
Glad that other's find this as interesting / odd as I do.


----------

